# Long shot



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

11/9/18

Hi Steve

I found your name on the Ships Nostalgia site - I hope you don't mind me contacting you. If you are no longer involved perhaps you could let me know the name of the person involved.

My problem - my mother died last November and my sister and I went through her papers but were unable to find ANY information regarding our father, Elias Olsen (apparently also known as Bill). My father was killed by a drunk driver March 9th, 1952. My parents were married in October 1943. The only information we have is verbal from our mother, but both my sister and I remember my mother telling us about Elias working on a ship/s in the Carribean. Also, in 1947 my father was working at the Arvida Hotel/Inn in the province of Quebec, which at that time was owned by Saguenay Shipping.

I know this is a longshot, but any advice you could give would be appreciated.

Audrey Lindsay (nee Olsen)


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure what we can do with this since the lady doesn't seem to be an SN member. There are, however, a number of threads about Saguanay Line and members who might be able to help. But how do we respond to her?


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Via Steve, I suppose.

Brian


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

Has Steve been hacked ?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Tony Morris said:


> Has Steve been hacked ?


Just being helpful I reckon.

geoff


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

I have just cut and pasted an e mail sent to SN admin, so any info and Ill send it back to her.

Cheers


----------



## truthinbeer (May 24, 2015)

There is a page regards Saguernay Shipping on merchant-navy.net where the question could be asked.

Contact the Board of Trade or local shipping office perhaps?


----------

